# which to sell? which to add? help needed...



## marketwatcher (May 18, 2012)

Hi Guys.. Most of my income relays on either bond interests or stock dividends. I have total 18 stocks in Canada and 8 stocks in USA. I am thinking to reduce 18 stocks to 10 stocks but I really need some suggestions for selling and adding positions... OR my protfolio is just fine? Any suggestions would be much appreciated.

ECA 200
ACQ 1000
VSN 400
OCH 500
MBT 100
HSE 200
CJR.B 400
CNQ 100
CHR.B 1300
POW 200
TA 500
TRI 100
DR 300
AM 2300
RPI.UN 500
AX.UN 300
KEG.UN 100
FRU 200

USA - MDLZ, USG, FONR, TIF, PSX, LEE, GM, WFC.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm wondering why you don't have even one Canadian bank, on average they are yielding now close to 4.5- 5%.
Regarding to sell or to add , it also depends on your average price.
Strange selection of US stocks, for dividend investor I'd expect to see more dividend aristocrats.... how did you come up with this selection?


----------



## Argonaut (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm nervous for you if you're relying on this portfolio for your income. It looks like a complete scrap and rebuild to me. Don't overthink it, just buy the high quality names.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

What Argo said, although I would keep a few names. Such as POW, HSE and CJR.B, the latter for yield. You definitely need more more blue-chips. Otherwise, buy some dividend ETFs instead.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm not familiar with all tickers, but I'd keep: HSE, KEG, TRI (the only real Canadian dividend contender), maybe CNQ (mostly because that is oversold now). Instead of CJR.B I'd buy RCI.B or BCE.
Personally I'd sell all US holdings and would buy div champions like : T, MO, JNJ, KMB, PG, MCD (good entry point now imho)...
P.S. from all your US holdings I have only PSX and this is result of COP spin-off


----------



## marketwatcher (May 18, 2012)

Thanks for all the comments. It looks like I missed Blue-chip stocks. What was I thinking... :upset:

Gibor - I don't know why I don't have any bank stocks but I will look into one for sure.

Argo - what type of high quality name will you suggest? The yeild for my profolio is around 6.4% and so I just never give a 2nd thoughts.

My own advisor - I like HSE too. I got it at price 23.69. As for other two - it did not really perform that well.. i think i will keep it for now

Gibor - I got PSX at 41.56 and it did perform pretty well after i bought it. I think I will add some tickers that you suggested. thanks...


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

marketwatcher said:


> The yeild for my profolio is around 6.4% and so I just never give a 2nd thoughts.
> 
> .


The question is not only about yield, but also about div sustainability and growth... By adding couple of Canadian banks, Telcos, Utility, US tobacco (like PM, MO, RAI), health (like JNJ, PFE, ABT) , energy (like COP, CVX), manufacturing (like LMT, RTN - personally just missed LMT several months ago and it got flying) you can have portfolio yielding around 4.5% , much safer thatn yours and the most important - also increasing dividends every year... for example PM:US or RCI.B increasing every year by double-digits....
I also like and hold HSE, but for example COP imho is a little better as it's dividend contender that every year increases dividends (and PSX spin-off , I you noticed, was pretty good for holders)


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

@gibor,

How many stocks you own now? It's been many months since you visited my site so I don't get the updates like I used to. CDN, US, Int'nl stocks?


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

About 30 invividual stocks (2/3 canadian, 1/3 US) and several ETFs. Don't hold any international individual, but hold VEA.
How about you?


----------



## blin10 (Jun 27, 2011)

in my opinion keep the following below and sell rest... i would sell all usa stocks (maybe wait abit for a better exchange), convert to cad and load up on canadian divi stocks...

ECA 200 keep
ACQ 1000
VSN 400 keep
OCH 500
MBT 100 keep
HSE 200 keep
CJR.B 400 keep
CNQ 100
CHR.B 1300
POW 200 keep
TA 500 keep
TRI 100
DR 300
AM 2300
RPI.UN 500
AX.UN 300 keep
KEG.UN 100
FRU 200

USA - MDLZ, USG, FONR, TIF, PSX, LEE, GM, WFC.[/QUOTE]


----------



## P_I (Dec 2, 2011)

To the OP. You don't mention whether the holdings are in a registered or non-registered account. If they are held in a non-registered account, then tax considerations must also be taken into account, you might make choices such that you offset taxable capital gains with some capital losses (if any), thus minimizing the tax hit.


----------



## marketwatcher (May 18, 2012)

P_I said:


> To the OP. You don't mention whether the holdings are in a registered or non-registered account. If they are held in a non-registered account, then tax considerations must also be taken into account, you might make choices such that you offset taxable capital gains with some capital losses (if any), thus minimizing the tax hit.


Hi P_I.. All those are in non-registered account. Tax is something that I am trying to figure out now. This might sound silly but i don't know how much tax I would pay by the end of year?! my bond interest would be around 7K and stock div. would be around the same.. as for capital gain.. it's somewhere between 5 to 7k.. .. how much would I get tax?


----------

